# Here little piggy.......



## Guest (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm still workin on some optics, but for now...it works. And it's probably one of the most accurate AK's I've ever owned. It's based on a romanian G. Sportin a tapco folding stock, damage industries front rail system, magpul afg and a CAA grip.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Why are you postin that evil thing on here! Lol, looks good!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2014)

It's not evil...it's not all black and its an AK...not an AR. Only AR's are evil...didn't you know that!


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

But but but it's an AK, THEE gun of oppression. They are all evil!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok...I'll give you that. Yeah maybe it is the gun of oppression...I mean, do you think the bad guys want to constantly clear double feeds and stove pipes or have to clean their weapon every 50 rounds so it doesn't jam....nope, they want reliability.

Evil it may be, but at least its reliable and accurate enough to do the job..... :stirthepot:


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Yes sir, I was just giving you a hard time. Awesome weapon system you have!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice looking rig indeed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2014)

No worries! I like a hard time every now and then....keeps me on my toes. Thank you much for the comment. I built her from the ground up. It's been a work in progress for about 2 years.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

That's a great looking AK. You did very nice work. Hope to have one like that myself very soon.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

short204 said:


> I like a hard time every now and then....


That's what she said !


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2014)

youngdon said:


> That's what she said !


I'm a married man...I wouldn't know anything about that........


----------



## Rediculous (Oct 16, 2013)

How far are your shots likely to be? I'd just throw a micro dot on it for optics, could use the rail since it would be 1x....AK mounts are sometimes wonky for magnified optics. Also, how is that stock, never found a collapsible that felt...right I guess. Nice rig though, I love the Arsenal sgl's, they decided to stop making them since they were great


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

Rediculous said:


> How far are your shots likely to be? I'd just throw a micro dot on it for optics, could use the rail since it would be 1x....AK mounts are sometimes wonky for magnified optics. Also, how is that stock, never found a collapsible that felt...right I guess. Nice rig though, I love the Arsenal sgl's, they decided to stop making them since they were great


I'm thinking of going to a .25x pistol long eye relief scope. Shots will all be 100yds or closer. And the tapco folding stock actually feels pretty darn good for as cheap as it was.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

Now designated as my multi-species critter getter......


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

They let you have that bad boy in Colorado? Looks bad a......


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2014)

yep...they sure do....and it is....


----------

